# Nephrurus Wheeleri Breeders?



## Gecko :) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi All,.

I am wondering who is breeding Wheeleri?

I only know of 1 person that is selling them atm,. but I am interested to know if anyone else has any for sale,.

Please PM if preferred.

Thanks in advance

Cheers Kelly


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks to those that have Pm'd me,.
Anyone else?


----------



## redcentrerodents (Dec 16, 2008)

*breeders*

Hi Kelly

yes there certainly is other breeders selling them.

what are you after?

a price? or something else? 

i'm sure you have my number

cheers


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Mick,. I have sent you a PM,.

Yes I am putting the feelers out as to who is selling and what can be expected to pay for 
unsexed hatchies & sexed pairs & Trios.

Cheers


----------

